# Fiber optic rifle sight for Savage 110



## mike martinez (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm looking for a fiber optic rifle sight for a Savage 110! I bought one from a place in Florida but the front sight is too long for the existing place for the original sight! Don't want to tap new holes........any suggestions or other manufactures out there? Looking for one that's interchangeable with original gun sights!


----------



## ScottD (Nov 12, 2009)

Yep

Brownells has them - either Williams or Marble brand.

The brownells catalog has charts telling which one will fit based on what size the barrel is.

Call them at 800-741-0015 they will walk you through it.

Oh yeah - get them to send a catalog with your order.


----------

